# Splits?



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

jbrown1984 said:


> How late is too late in the season to do a split? This is my first year and want to increase my hives but don't want to set the "new" colony up for a tougher winter than necessary. I live in Kansas.


Not too late.
However, depending on your local flow pattern, may need to feed so the splits can grow.
Some places are entering/entered the summer dearth already (like maybe Kansas, depending on the exact location).


----------

